# Stretch Marks ? How do I get rid of them?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Stretch Marks – How do I get rid of them? Simply put: I have a stretch mark problem. I’ve tried Barmon’s stretch mark cream and Jimi Gel, but they just don’t seem to work for me (they don’t prevent new ones and do little to lighten the old ones, probably because they keep getting bigger!) [...]

*Read More...*


----------

